# UDOS - New Machine Polisher by Lake Country



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Not sure if this has been posted yet, looks pretty interesting. I wonder if we will ever see a version for the UK?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Great idea, and something that lots have talked about producing. 

Im going to assume given the entire video is a generation, that it isn't actually a tool yet. So lets see what happens from here on out, but it will be a great tool if reliable


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Great idea, any price news ?

John Tht.


----------



## ENEP (Mar 20, 2017)

Great idea. Wonder which range of offset they will offer. 8mm to 21mm would be awesome!

Also reminds me of Liquid Elements idea of exchangeable "heads" so one machine could be rotary or oscillating with different offsets depending on which "head" was used. Don't know if it made it's way to production and consumers.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

LC selling pads so no reason they would not sell it here, or local stockists supply it.


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Titanium Htail said:


> LC selling pads so no reason they would not sell it here, or local stockists supply it.


I meant in relation to the plug and it being adapted to work in the uk electrical system. A pad doesnt have that issue, but will they invest in making a uk version to use here?


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

nicks16v said:


> I meant in relation to the plug and it being adapted to work in the uk electrical system. A pad doesnt have that issue, but will they invest in making a uk version to use here?


Could always use a 240 to 110 volt transformer.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

https://www.autogeekonline.net/foru...ked-questions-udos-random-orbit-polisher.html

John Tht.


----------



## ENEP (Mar 20, 2017)

ENEP said:


> Great idea. Wonder which range of offset they will offer. 8mm to 21mm would be awesome!
> 
> Also reminds me of Liquid Elements idea of exchangeable "heads" so one machine could be rotary or oscillating with different offsets depending on which "head" was used. Don't know if it made it's way to production and consumers.


According to the answers in John's URL I can answer my own question.

"UDOS will offer 4 orbit choices, from short (8mm) to long (21mm) in one tool."

I'm guessing the choices will be 8, 12, 15, 21mm. Awesome!


----------



## Blackwatch (Jul 29, 2015)

Im a Lake Country pad stockist and I'm hoping to hell that I will be able to stock these as well. From the info I have received and videos I have seen they look like an amazing machine.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Blackwatch said:


> Im a Lake Country pad stockist and I'm hoping to hell that I will be able to stock these as well. From the info I have received and videos I have seen they look like an amazing machine.


Any time scale when this will be out:thumb:


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Mike Philips of @Autogeek101 keeps us informed am sure the suppliers and stockists will will be awaiting the presentation of this future production, cost plus release date. 

John Tht.


----------



## Blackwatch (Jul 29, 2015)

chongo said:


> Any time scale when this will be out:thumb:


I'm not sure chongo, I am slap bang in the middle of a house move ( YES FINALLY ) as soon as I have more info I will let you know.


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

Seems like this is getting into some detailers hands now looks interesting....

KDS have it in...


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Kelly is an ambassador for Lake Country and has been working with them on the development of it. :buffer:

It’s still not on sale in the USA yet and rumoured to not to be cheap but it may solve the perennial issue of “which machine polisher do I buy”. :lol:

Alan W


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Price is rumoured around $699 so that will be £699 in the UK. Still cheaper than buying 5 machines.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

It's coming soon (to the USA) according to Autogeek. 

YouTube video by Lake Country HERE.

Alan W


----------



## SmudgerEBT (Sep 24, 2015)

GSVHammer said:


> Price is rumoured around $699 so that will be £699 in the UK. Still cheaper than buying 5 machines.


According to LC it's $699 and they are doing the try before you buy.

I expect after covid, some bargins in the US will be had, however, even after covid I will be surprised if any bargins will be had.

Probably cheaper to import from the EU (which is what I do with other things, and they even come with the UK plug attached).

Whilst I think the idea is very nice, will wait and watch a few youtubes and see if anyone will have demo's going I can get along too.

For me, probably not worth the cash as I don't do this for a living.

A 12mm and rotary are fine for what I do.


----------

